# Job Seeking



## craigalielena (Dec 13, 2012)

Good Morning, can anyone help me with job searching.
I have applied for over 20 jobs with no reply. Is there any help anyone can give me.

Regards

Craig


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

craigalielena said:


> Good Morning, can anyone help me with job searching.
> I have applied for over 20 jobs with no reply. Is there any help anyone can give me.
> 
> Regards
> ...


Where are you presently located?
What age are you?
What work skills do you have?
What method are you using to apply?


----------



## craigalielena (Dec 13, 2012)

*job search*

Hi, I currently are in North Wales but will be visiting soon.
My skills are currently a Painting & Decorating Lecturer
I have also been the director of my own Construction business
I am 43 years of age
I have tried using career beacon and other sites for employment.

Thanks and hope you can help


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

craigalielena said:


> Hi, I currently are in North Wales but will be visiting soon.
> My skills are currently a Painting & Decorating Lecturer
> I have also been the director of my own Construction business
> I am 43 years of age
> ...


I doubt you'll have much success looking for employment on the Internet. Most Canadian employers prefer face to face applications. As far as lecturing is concerned you should know that Canada can fund its teaching requirements from within. Your specialty would, I imagine, be used in trade schools, if used at all in Canada. There is a new skilled employee list coming out early in the new year so you should watch for it.


----------

